# SoSoA3's 2013 Ti TDI build thread...volks, airbags, etc, etc!



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

*SoSoA3's 2013 Ti TDI build thread...volks, airbags, lots of pictures!*

Hey guys I've been lurking and posting here and there since I got my car back in September of 2012. I think it's about time I got a build thread going. I got my car brand new with 5-8mi on it.

The car is a 2013 Ibis white A3 with:
-Premium Plus package
-Titanium package
-Cold weather package
-Convenience package
-Black roof bars

Here's a picture of it the day I picked it up.


How it sits now (current milage 36,000mi)








Mods:
-accuair elevel touchpad management
-airlift performance bags fronts
-airlift double bellow bags rear
-rear koni shocks
-frame notched passenger side front
-volk te37 (w/ low profile flush center caps) 18x9 +40, 18x9.5 +40 nitto neogens 215/35/18 
-10mm hub and wheel centric spacers, wheel effective offset +30
-interior led bulbs, license plate bulbs
-euro RS3 heated recaro buckets seats
-euro a3 outer tail lights red/ clear
-front end clear bra
-front license plate delete
-rear euro outer tail lights (red/clear)
-front amber corner reflector vinyl smoked
-debadged chrome replaced with black everything (Audi rings, logos, badges)
-yellow fog bulbs, yellow fog vinyl film
-wheel stud conversion, project kics r40 w/ locks neo chrome lugs
-votex side skirts with lower lip trimmed off
-tyrolSport DeadSet Rigid Subframe Collar Kit front/ rear


Here are some pictures of my previous cars.
2009 WRX



2005 RSX Type S


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

But enough about my old cars. The first mods I did to my A3 was blacking out things and switching emblems.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Next came some LED lighting for the full interior and license plate bulbs, with no bulb out errors.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Then came my road trip from socal to Seattle. I got my 5000mi service done up in Seattle haha! First pic is my gf driving and the others are sign's I saw on the way that I thought were pretty funny. Second pic is kinda hard to see but it reads "Yolo".


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I was tired of having my car stock so I did an impulse buy on the forums and got these. But decided 3 days later that I wanted to go air so I sold them.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Next I picked up a set of volks TE37 18x9 +40 and 18x9.5 +40 5x114.3 I got the curb rash fixed on a couple wheels, drilled and inserted to 5x112, and repowder coated them gloss white. Got all new original volk stickers and valves.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Now comes the airbag setup.

-Airlift performance fronts
-Airlift double bellow rears
-koni adjustable rear shocks
-Viair duel 400's
-Accuair elevel touchpad management
-5 gallon skinny air tank
-1/4 DOT air line
-SMC check valves
-SMC water traps
-ORT power kit
-Kuda leather cellphone mount for elevel controller


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Before dropping off my car at fifteen52 for the air install I got my votex sides installed, and frame notched. On the votex sides I got the jackplates molded (thanks Jason for the info on that).


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Lasty here are some install pics that fifteen52 sent me of the airbag install. In the 3rd picture down you can see a good picture of the frame notch.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Nice car :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

ceese said:


> Nice car :thumbup:


Thanks I can't wait to get my car back to throw on my volks!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Looking good! Can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks man, just trying to get on your level


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks really nice!

May I ask what LED kit you used for the interior lights? Interested in doing that myself. 

Thanks.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

awl168 said:


> Looks really nice!
> 
> May I ask what LED kit you used for the interior lights? Interested in doing that myself.
> 
> Thanks.


I got these one's here http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Interior/Lighting/ES2580244/


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> I got these one's here http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Interior/Lighting/ES2580244/


Thanks. I'll take a look at the ECS kit. 

What will you be doing with the Titanium Package rims?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Trunk box made.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

awl168 said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look at the ECS kit.
> 
> What will you be doing with the Titanium Package rims?


I'll keep them for spares, but if the price is right I might consider selling them.


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

SoSoA3 said:


> I'll keep them for spares, but if the price is right I might consider selling them.


I'll take one rim to use as a spare.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

A little more progress on trunk setup. Also painted the box black yesterday to let it dry over night.


----------



## GunKata (Apr 4, 2006)

great looking car and progress here. Did you use just a small flathead to take out the LED's or a special interior trim tool?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

GunKata said:


> great looking car and progress here. Did you use just a small flathead to take out the LED's or a special interior trim tool?


Thanks Gunk! Yeah I just used a small flathead and followed the instructions provided, it took me like 10min.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

So then I'll be seeing you in 2wks at Wuste??


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So then I'll be seeing you in 2wks at Wuste??


:thumbup::thumbup: Better be seeing this at Wuste, park together?

My 9.5" rears arrived today, getting tires right now.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> So then I'll be seeing you in 2wks at Wuste??


Possibly...where is everyone staying?


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

What kind of LED's did you use for the license plates?
Thanks


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Possibly...where is everyone staying?


Palace Station


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Better be seeing this at Wuste, park together?
> 
> My 9.5" rears arrived today, getting tires right now.


:thumbup::thumbup: Down. I will be staying at the Mirage, however. 2 weeks from today!!


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

What kind of LED's are you using for the license plates?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

DjSherif said:


> What kind of LED's are you using for the license plates?


I used this diy thread. http:// http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5332401-DIY-The-17-LED-License-Plate-Fix&highlight=Diy

The LED's from autolumination were too bluish for me (the ones pictured above). So I got some 5000k color ones from vled. But I did use the resistor


----------



## DjSherif (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Some more progress, box painted black and power lines getting ran.



After I get my car back these are going in with some vcds coding, courtesy of the bks tuning euro tail group buy organized by user "Dr.Chill" Thanks again!


----------



## empivw (Apr 15, 2003)

SoSoA3 said:


> Some more progress, box painted black and power lines getting ran.
> 
> 
> 
> After I get my car back these are going in with some vcds coding, courtesy of the bks tuning euro tail group buy organized by user "Dr.Chill" Thanks again!


Damn I wish I would have known about the group buy for the outer lights!


----------



## awl168 (Feb 6, 2011)

empivw said:


> Damn I wish I would have known about the group buy for the outer lights!


Me too. Would love me some Euro tail lights for my A3.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Had an electrical gremlin the compressors wouldn't fire up when the ignition was turned on. It ended up being the stinger relay (doa), so it was replaced with the 2 40amp relays supplied with the compressors and they fired up. Going to replace the stinger relay with another one.

Last thing that needs to be installed are the height sensors and to calibrate everything. Hopefully I'll have my car back today or tomorrow! Woot can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :vampire:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

sub'd... cant wait to see this finished! :beer:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

I couldn't get these running boards up for ****! Whats your secret?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> I couldn't get these running boards up for ****! Whats your secret?


Fifteen52 is doing the install...I'll ask them if there's something special needed to remove those.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> I couldn't get these running boards up for ****! Whats your secret?


Grab them and pull like hell!!!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Grab them and pull like hell!!!


Thats what I was thinking but holy hell that thing is on there tight! Its like that piece and the carpet are one with each other :screwy:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

cldub said:


> Thats what I was thinking but holy hell that thing is on there tight! Its like that piece and the carpet are one with each other :screwy:


It's super tight but after the first time it isn't as bad :sly:

But rly though, just grab a firm hold underneath and yank straight up. Some of the clips may get stuck in the railing, but just pull them out with pliers.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

cldub said:


> Thats what I was thinking but holy hell that thing is on there tight! Its like that piece and the carpet are one with each other :screwy:


I have these...










http://www.amazon.com/No-Scratch-To...d=1369231342&sr=8-3&keywords=car+prying+tools


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> It's super tight but after the first time it isn't as bad :sly:
> 
> But rly though, just grab a firm hold underneath and yank straight up. Some of the clips may get stuck in the railing, but just pull them out with pliers.




I'll give it a try today. If I break something I'm holding you responsible.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Not a major update but the new design of the elevel height sensors is proving to be new learning process. Fifteen52 says that my car was the first car they installed with the new sensors so they have to relearn how to properly mount them.

I say better safe then sorry...but this wait is killing me haha!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Updates woot!

Final layout for the rear trunk setup.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tires getting mounted.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Stretch fitment 215/40/18 on 18x9 fronts.

Stretch fitment 215/40/18 on 18x9.5 rears


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Elevel sensor mount locations.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Front fitment +40 no spacers.

Rear fitment +40 no spacers.

Aired down.

Aired up.


I have a set of 5mm spacers and 8mm spacers gonna play around with the fitment a lil more. But that's the rough fitment for now.  so happy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks great! Try adding some camber in the rear if you wanna sit fender on lip


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

Very nice, makes me wish I had sprung for TE37s when they were up in the classifieds years ago


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> Looks great! Try adding some camber in the rear if you wanna sit fender on lip


How many degrees do you think, like -2?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for all the love everyone I really appreciate it! :heart:


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

awesome job. really like the white on white, and that they're volks :thumbup: and a TDI to boot. I keep telling myself 1 more year til wheels, 1 more year til wheels. (doing an addition on the house and have no money for these things right now).


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

Did you go to Tire Central in San Gabriel to get your TE37s put on?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

munkeeboi83 said:


> Did you go to Tire Central in San Gabriel to get your TE37s put on?


Yeah they mounted the tires for me.


----------



## munkeeboi83 (Dec 30, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Yeah they mounted the tires for me.


I go to Tire Central for all my tire needs as well too. Donald is the man.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

munkeeboi83 said:


> I go to Tire Central for all my tire needs as well too. Donald is the man.


Yeah he sure is! I've been going there since 09 when I had my WRX. It's almost an hour for me to drive out there but well worth the service and meticulousness they put into their work.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> How many degrees do you think, like -2?


I'm at I think -3 or so


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> I'm at I think -3 or so


Ok cool thanks!

Updates...pics of the kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount for the elevel controller.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. Your A3 looks on point. :heart:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> Wow. Your A3 looks on point. :heart:


Appreciate it! :thumbup:


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

looks so good! :heart::heart:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Burbank2broward said:


> looks so good! :heart::heart:


Thank you sir!

Carpeted false floor done!


Euro tails installed and coded.


And she's home I still gotta mess with the fitment...add camber, get alignment, etc. It's really kinda lame that our front strut tower tops are covered. Can't even adjust the front camber plates unless you unbolt the front struts. I think I'm just going to get that chopped off for easier access.


I just wanted to give a huge thanks to Matt (owner) and Marcel (Installer) at fifteen52 they did and unbelievably awesome job on my car I couldn't have asked for more! They made sure to keep in constant contact with me every step of the way. They truly are a very professional company with standup guys working for them.

If anyone in socal needs an install of anything not just air installs, they can do it!


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Car looks sharp, sir! Everyone's getting air these days


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

Get out here to Vegas now!


Sent from my iPotato


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Get out here to Vegas now!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPotato


Your already out there? Man I saw on wuste website that the car show is only 1 1/2 hours at the speedway on Sat...? I wouldn't be able to make it out to vegas until the evening on Sat


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Crappy cell pics!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Running stud conversion 14x1.5 -> 12x1.5 so I can run my old project kics neo chrome R40 lugs.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Got the strut tops cut off so that I can get the camber adjusted while getting an alignment (via camber plates on airlift performance fronts)









Getting aligned final specs are -2.0 front camber, and -3.0 rear camber 0 toe all around or as close to 0 as possible.


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

Lookin awesome:thumbup:


----------



## dave81 (Jul 11, 2008)

SoSoA3 said:


> Ok cool thanks!
> 
> Updates...pics of the kuda leather wrapped cell phone mount for the elevel controller.



Nice and clean solution :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

dave81 said:


> Nice and clean solution :thumbup:


Thanks I got it from a guy in the A4 section. Kuda make clean mounts for all car models.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Replaced a stripped stud last night, replacing all my conversion studs to longer ones to accommodate spacers.

My car floating like a space ship lol!

As you can see my old stud setup only got about 5-7 threads before stopping.

These new studs will get me about 15 turns 

All installed, now I just have to let the red locktite dry for 24hrs before I can mount anything to them.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Thanks I got it from a guy in the A4 section. Kuda make clean mounts for all car models.


So it just slides into place? Is there anything inside that would scratch my CF Oh sh!t handles?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> So it just slides into place? Is there anything inside that would scratch my CF Oh sh!t handles?


You have to lift the shifter shroud, there's a "U" shaped metal bracket that goes underneath it that keeps it in place. No there's nothing inside that would scratch it, it's all leather wrapped.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> You have to lift the shifter shroud, there's a "U" shaped metal bracket that goes underneath it that keeps it in place. No there's nothing inside that would scratch it, it's all leather wrapped.


Good deal! You may see someone copy you in the near future  (although, I like removing the remote and holding it in my lap sometimes.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Good deal! You may see someone copy you in the near future  (although, I like removing the remote and holding it in my lap sometimes.


I can remove my controller too, it's only attached with velcro tape. The cord would be coming out of the Kuda mount tho.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> I can remove my controller too, it's only attached with velcro tape. The cord would be coming out of the Kuda mount tho.


:thumbup: just how I would want it!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

My stock wheels and suspension are up for sale guys in anyone's interested. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...um-Package-sport-suspension-low-miles-(Socal) 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ium-Package-Wheels-pristine-condition-(Socal)


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

krazyboi said:


> :thumbup: just how I would want it!


 Well, that didn't work out too well.

Got the mount, drilled a hole...just to realized my handles are too thick from my CF overlay. :banghead: Now, do I sell the part or remove the leather, shave down the areas, apply new surface.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Well, that didn't work out too well.
> 
> Got the mount, drilled a hole...just to realized my handles are too thick from my CF overlay. :banghead: Now, do I sell the part or remove the leather, shave down the areas, apply new surface.


 Oh noes! I say just dremel of the extra material til you can fit it around. Put like clear bra vinyl over your cf cover so you don't scratch it with the kuda mount.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Cell pic at the mall.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

krazyboi said:


> Well, that didn't work out too well.
> 
> Got the mount, drilled a hole...just to realized my handles are too thick from my CF overlay. :banghead: Now, do I sell the part or remove the leather, shave down the areas, apply new surface.


 how about grabbing an extra oh $h!t handle from a junkyard or something?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

jds215 said:


> how about grabbing an extra oh $h!t handle from a junkyard or something?


 Would look weird w/ one CF handle and one not. Or I do what you're saying, then send both parts out to my CF guy. Need more money!!!


(Sorry for thread jacking...but it's kinda related )


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Would look weird w/ one CF handle and one not. Or I do what you're saying, then send both parts out to my CF guy. Need more money!!!
> 
> 
> (Sorry for thread jacking...but it's kinda related )


 Np KB jack away lol! What I would do is just clear bra the existing cf and just shave down the Kuda mount with a dremel. It prolly wouldn't be more then $40 to get that lil handle covered.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Woot just put my deposit down for some euro s3 recaro bucket seats!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

SoSoA3 said:


> Woot just put my deposit down for some euro s3 recaro bucket seats!


You crazy! Can't wait to see.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> You crazy! Can't wait to see.


Haha I know! :beer: July 7th is the day I have planned to drive up to Vegas for the pickup/ swap. UberA3 is gonna help me swap and code them correctly, can't wait!


----------



## Maitre Absolut (Aug 5, 2009)

i think its the first time i see a color matched sline roof spolier on ibis...seems like all sline ibis have pano roof


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

I have a problem with my subframe not being centered...my wheels are pushed out more on my drivers side then my passenger side. When I make hard right hand turns I rub on my front drivers side. And when I air completely out my passenger side is able to sit lower then my driver side. I have already got my car aligned x2 both at $120 per alignment and still it has not fixed my issue.

Pics for reference: Both supposedly -3.5 camber
Drivers side rear

Passenger side rear


I guess this is a very common issue with the mk5/6 platforms. They come from the factory not aligned center.

So my options are to either offset this by getting smaller spacers on my drivers side, or to center my front/ rear subframes.

Then it brought me to these tyrol rigid subframe collars.

http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=49415 this is the review.

http://www.tyrolsport.com/volkswage...ir rigid collar bolt kit#product-page-reviews this is the front product.

http://www.tyrolsport.com/suspension/tyrolsport-deadset-subframe-kit-rear/ these are the rear.

Anyone have any experience with these collar kits?


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

I have the front set on my car, not specifically for the reason you are looking into them, but because I was getting a loud pop when turning at slow speeds from the subframe shifting. The collars are kind of a pain to put on, but I am happy with the results. I put my front sway bar on at the same time, and of course got it aligned afterwards. :thumbup:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i cannot wait. btw on the back cover of the bucket seats, the sides are removable and people vinyl or paint them. I was going to CF wrap or do it ibis white but had no time :thumbup:

you should Def do it.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

mkim said:


> i cannot wait. btw on the back cover of the bucket seats, the sides are removable and people vinyl or paint them. I was going to CF wrap or do it ibis white but had no time :thumbup:
> 
> you should Def do it.


Yup the 13th, I have it marked on my calendar LOL! Ahhhh nice that would cover over those scratch marks nicely. I was also thinking like sparkle/ glitter silver wrap sort of like the bride seats...


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Sup guys a little update, I finally made the trek out to Vegas to swap in my euro S3 Recaro buckets seats.

My buddy Brian (also a A3 TDI owner, lucky person that got my stock TI seats ) came with me to help out. We had to take out the 06-08 seat occupancy bladder that was originally retro fitted into the passenger seat. I have to swap mine in on a later date as the part #'s of the bladders are different.

Brian on the left, and ex S3 seat owner Sean on the right.

Pulling bladder out.

This is what 3 seats stuffed into the back of an A3 looks like haha!

During installation.



Install finished.

Had to take pics of the awesome Lincoln Continental Sean had in his garage in the process of being bagged. So sick!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Sean's weird. :laugh:


But those seats look great :beer:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

krazyboi said:


> Sean's weird. :laugh:
> 
> 
> But those seats look great :beer:


Haha very weird  j/k! Thanks!


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I'm gonna steal your pics of the installed seats for MY build thread. lol


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Uber-A3 said:


> I'm gonna steal your pics of the installed seats for MY build thread. lol


Haha do it Sean!


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tyrolsport rigid collars front/ rear ordered, once they get here I'll be bringing my car back to fifteen52 to get them installed. Stay tuned to see if that solves my subframe spacing issue.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Pics from the local vw dealership meet this past weekend.



For the rest of the pics FindingThePerfectBalance.com go here.


----------



## easthk (Oct 10, 2004)

the white-on-white volks look great. Very nice setup :thumbup:

Did you have to modify your fender liners or cut the pesky fender tabs to make those fit without rubbing, either when corning hard or just idle at lowest height? I see your trying with the Tyrol subframe kit to resolve alignment and occasional rubs, but just curious on general fit. Guessing that took alot of measuring to get right...


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

Your car looks great! TE-37s have always been one of my favorite set of wheels! What overlay did you use on your amber turn signals?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

easthk said:


> the white-on-white volks look great. Very nice setup :thumbup:
> 
> Did you have to modify your fender liners or cut the pesky fender tabs to make those fit without rubbing, either when corning hard or just idle at lowest height? I see your trying with the Tyrol subframe kit to resolve alignment and occasional rubs, but just curious on general fit. Guessing that took alot of measuring to get right...


 Thanks man! As far as the fender liners are concerned they are left uncut, I did take out the rear bumper screws though that attach the bumper sides to the quarter panel. It's weird because when I rub it doesn't rub in the normal areas ie. fender liner right above the wheel. There are no burned or melted areas on the liner. It seems to be rubbing right on the fender lip itself but only on the drivers side. Lastly it only rubs on hard right turns not when I'm driving straight, even over bumps it wont rub going straight. 

I just got my Tyrol subframe collars in as the fronts were on back order for weeks. I'll update my thread after the install and alignment, hopefully it will take care of my problem. 



soysauce360 said:


> Your car looks great! TE-37s have always been one of my favorite set of wheels! What overlay did you use on your amber turn signals?


 Hey man thanks a lot! I got the overlays here http://www.vinylstyles.com/index2.php#/rgallery5/3/ but their webpage seems to be down at the moment. Idk maybe call them directly through here and see if they are still in business? http://www.yelp.com/biz/vinyl-styles-san-carlos


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's my car at WFC fest in Oceanside, CA this past weekend.


Here's the rest of the show coverage via canibeat...
http://www.canibeat.com/2013/09/wrong-fitment-crew-presents-wrong-fitment-fest-official-coverage/


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

nice build man..

Have a question on the interior led bulbs:

This kit include the tail lisence plate lights?? thx


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> nice build man..
> 
> Have a question on the interior led bulbs:
> 
> This kit include the tail lisence plate lights?? thx


No it didn't, I just got some festoon bulbs off of vleds.com and did the resistor diy mod so the bulb out error doesn't get triggered.


----------



## wishntoboutside (Mar 11, 2002)

You need euro headlight like I do. Lol they are just a little spendy for a great look.


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

SoSoA3 said:


> No it didn't, I just got some festoon bulbs off of vleds.com and did the resistor diy mod so the bulb out error doesn't get triggered.


cool thx.. gotta research on that. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

wishntoboutside said:


> You need euro headlight like I do. Lol they are just a little spendy for a great look.


Yeah those are on my list but just need to find someone willing to buy my oem front led headlights first.



2006_A3_2.0T said:


> cool thx.. gotta research on that. :thumbup:


Here's the diy http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5332401-DIY-The-17-LED-License-Plate-Fix&highlight=led don't buy those led bulbs from the site they are kinda too bluish, just get the resistor. Go to vleds.com and get the 5000k color temp ones, they are very crisp bright white.


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

SoSoA3 said:


> Here's my car at WFC fest in Oceanside, CA this past weekend.
> 
> 
> Here's the rest of the show coverage via canibeat...
> http://www.canibeat.com/2013/09/wrong-fitment-crew-presents-wrong-fitment-fest-official-coverage/




Great thread and your car rules. Love the white on white with the Volks. Perfection!!!

I just got a white S line and love it.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

GetzA3 said:


> Great thread and your car rules. Love the white on white with the Volks. Perfection!!!
> 
> I just got a white S line and love it.


Thanks man, I saw your car on NT03's and commented that I used to have them on my RSX. Your car looks awesome too :thumbup:


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

[SUB][/SUB]


SoSoA3 said:


> Thanks man, I saw your car on NT03's and commented that I used to have them on my RSX. Your car looks awesome too :thumbup:




O my bad. I've just been lurking around this forum checking out the A3's. Just trying to get familiar with modded A3's and the forum. I have some more plans for my lil beast. I'm hyped on it so far. 


I'm running the Vmaxx coilovers and they seem pretty stiff. I would like to have a smoother ride. I'm not at all familiar with air bags and not sure which coilovers are the best bang for the buck. I'll have to do some research.

Thanks for the props on the A3 with the Enkei's. They make the car look pretty ****ing mean and aggressive. Its gonna be tough to ever replace them. Might just have to change the color every year.:laugh:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Thread revive delayed updates:

-had a rear wheel crack (ordered a new one in Dec still waiting for it to arrive from Japan $900 for 1 wheel!!!!! )
-getting door ding on passenger side fixed,buckled and burned the paint on the drivers side quarter panel getting fixed also, shaving and repainting votex sideskirts.
-looking for lip options I ordered the oem votex lip for the facelifted A3 part# 8P0-071-053-9AX from an oem audi parts dealer but they returned my $$ saying that it's unavailable now  now I'm looking into getting this lip http://www.aero-cobalt.com/?pid=39815857


Some body shop pictures:



My temp wheels on while I'm waiting for my 1 wheel to come in. Wheels are Privat Rivale wheels 18x8.5 +36 fronts and 18x9.5 +30 rears.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Thread revive delayed updates:
> 
> 
> 
> My temp wheels on while I'm waiting for my 1 wheel to come in. Wheels are Privat Rivale wheels 18x8.5 +36 fronts and 18x9.5 +30 rears.


Those wheels are sexy..! :heart: I hate to be the one to tell you this, but your front bumper is S-line, not sure you can fit that lip ? Have you talked to the site to find out?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> Those wheels are sexy..! :heart: I hate to be the one to tell you this, but your front bumper is S-line, not sure you can fit that lip ? Have you talked to the site to find out?


Thank you sir! Yeah I contacted them, they do offer the lip for sline bumpers also. They are just trying to figure out the shipping. If anyone else wants the same lip and wants to save a little on shipping we can go in for the order together.


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Thank you sir! Yeah I contacted them, they do offer the lip for sline bumpers also. They are just trying to figure out the shipping. If anyone else wants the same lip and wants to save a little on shipping we can go in for the order together.


No problem..Niiice..! I want the same lip although for the Base model Facelift.. I don't know a word of Japanese & I'm in Canada.l I don't even know how much it costs..


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Greddy87 said:


> No problem..Niiice..! I want the same lip although for the Base model Facelift.. I don't know a word of Japanese & I'm in Canada.l I don't know how much it costs..


Well I'm emailing them back and forth in regards to a shipping estimate, I don't know any Japanese either so when they reply the English is pretty broken but their English is good enough to get by. They did say in the email that they do offer the lip for base bumper non sline and sline front bumpers. 

It's to my understanding correct me if I'm wrong all 09-13 A3's (base, premium plus, titanium) U.S./Canada came with sline bumers stock and Europe/ Asia had the option of base or sline...?


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Well I'm emailing them back and forth in regards to a shipping estimate, I don't know any Japanese either so when they reply the English is pretty broken but their English is good enough to get by. They did say in the email that they do offer the lip for base bumper non sline and sline front bumpers.
> 
> It's to my understanding correct me if I'm wrong all 09-13 A3's (base, premium plus, titanium) U.S./Canada came with sline bumers stock and Europe/ Asia had the option of base or sline...?


 No actually 2009-2010.5.. If you ordered a base model A3 you get a facelift front that's non-S-line.. You also get a 2007 S-Line rear bumper but revised as a 2 piece not a 3 piece.. From 2012 & up it changes a bit, new rear bumper for base models..Assuming S-line front end is included in base models..? The exact page you posted on here.. That front bumper, is exactly what i have.. Only difference is they have Euro Bi-zenons without the clear signal reflectors instead of amber signal reflectors.. I'll send them a msg & see.. Thanks for the prompt reply..


----------



## Roadglide (Jan 10, 2003)

SoSo,

What happened to the left side of your car? DId you get to close to something?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Roadglide said:


> SoSo,
> 
> What happened to the left side of your car? DId you get to close to something?


What's up Brian!!!! I got the side skirts shaved and repainted...you know the straight edge that hangs down from the side skirts I got it cut off so it's clean and flush. Also got the burn repainted on my rear quarter panel fixed. :beer:


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

SoSoA3 said:


> What's up Brian!!!! I got the side skirts shaved and repainted...you know the straight edge that hangs down from the side skirts I got it cut off so it's clean and flush. Also got the burned painted on my rear quarter panel fixed. :beer:


What'd it cost you to get that fender repaired, if you don't mind me asking. I have similar damage on the front and am curious about it.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> What'd it cost you to get that fender repaired, if you don't mind me asking. I have similar damage on the front and am curious about it.


Well I got a door dent fixed/ painted (side molding needed to be removed/ repainted), my side skirts shaved/ repainted, and the quarter panel fixed, plus a little pull on both fenders all for $450. I got my car back yesterday and the work was very satisfactory to me and I'm super anal about my car...but aren't we all lol!


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

That's not bad. I was expecting like $450 just for the fender.

Your car look fantastic by the way. I had a hard time choosing between going black or white.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

That's an incredible price for all that work. Where here in SoCal did you take it to get done?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> That's an incredible price for all that work. Where here in SoCal did you take it to get done?


RR bodyworks...they have done work for me a couple of times already, they are located in West Covina.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> That's not bad. I was expecting like $450 just for the fender.
> 
> Your car look fantastic by the way. I had a hard time choosing between going black or white.


Thank you sir! :heart: The damage done to my quarter panel wasn't really that bad, it was mainly the ugly brownish burned paint that bothered me the most. The buckling part was merely pushed in a little they just had to do a light pull to fix it.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

New wheel came in last week, already got it drilled out to 5x112. Now all 4 of them are at the powdercoaters getting changed to mag blue


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Those wheels are sweet! And in mag blue....:heart:
What size are they?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

npace said:


> Those wheels are sweet! And in mag blue....:heart:
> What size are they?


It says on the box  haha 18x9.5 +40 for the rears and 18x9 +40 in front but I have them spaced out with 8mm in back and 5mm in front.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice build, and I love the seats! 
What kind of camber plates are you running?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Always meant to ask, what did you do with your old seats????


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Presns3 said:


> Nice build, and I love the seats!
> What kind of camber plates are you running?


Hey man thanks! Your car was a big help as far as fitment when I was doing my research :thumbup: the camber plates are airlift they came with the front performance series bag setup.



Ponto said:


> Always meant to ask, what did you do with your old seats????


I sold them to a local member close to me with a 2013 A3 tdi, he had base seat so my Ti seats were a big upgrade for him.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang ya no kidding! Keep up the good work man. Looking awesome. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

Man , amazing choice of wheels and great colour selection 8) :thumbup:


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

Where'd you buy those roof rails? How much?


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

sixteen10 said:


> Man , amazing choice of wheels and great colour selection 8) :thumbup:


Thanks man! Where you talking about the blue or the white color?



GetzA3 said:


> Where'd you buy those roof rails? How much?


Was the factory black roof rail option, I think it was $500 at the time of purchase. :thumbup:


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Finally got my tires and wheels mounted, here is a pic from WrongFitmentFest 2 car show in Oceanside this past weekend :wave:


More coverage of the show...cannibeat also did coverage of the show so I'll post up that link when they release it.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/stevenlenoir/sets/72157644784351797/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/toddnakanishi/sets/72157644792214908/

UPDATE: Cannibeat coverage link http://www.canibeat.com/2014/06/wrong-fitment-fest-2-oceanside-ca-official-coverage/ :thumbup:


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

Love the color change on the wheels!


----------



## sixteen10 (Nov 16, 2008)

I love both colours. White on white is right , but the blue has an awesome offset to it. Job well done good sir :thumbup:


----------



## Greddy87 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the 3 piece wheels better than the Rays.. Something about it that makes it classy looking.. Although I love the new color on the Rays, props for that..


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Finally got my tires and wheels mounted, here is a pic from WrongFitmentFest 2 car show in Oceanside this past weekend :wave:
> 
> 
> More coverage of the show...cannibeat also did coverage of the show so I'll post up that link when they release it.
> ...


Siiiick! Love the Mag Blue


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Ultimatetaba said:


> Love the color change on the wheels!


Thanks! I'm still trying to get a lip but I can't find any 



sixteen10 said:


> I love both colours. White on white is right , but the blue has an awesome offset to it. Job well done good sir :thumbup:


Yes I liked white too it's just a nightmare to clean after like a day or two. With the mag blue at least it can last a week or so. 



Greddy87 said:


> I like the 3 piece wheels better than the Rays.. Something about it that makes it classy looking.. Although I love the new color on the Rays, props for that..


Thanks Greddy! I think it looks classier also but seems like all the A3's I see have 3/2pc wheels with a lip. I guess it's just the jdm fanboi in me that :heart: the 1pc Volks...it's just going a different route then all the other A3's.



VMRWheels said:


> Siiiick! Love the Mag Blue


Thank you sir! :beer:




UPDATE: Also here's the Cannibeat coverage of the WFC show http://www.canibeat.com/2014/06/wrong-fitment-fest-2-oceanside-ca-official-coverage/


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hey guys! Long time bump...I'm thinking about parting my car out. Would anyone be interested in the parts, mainly the air setup and my Euro S3 heated recaro buckets?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> Hey guys! Long time bump...I'm thinking about parting my car out. Would anyone be interested in the parts, mainly the air setup and my Euro S3 heated recaro buckets?


dibs on the buckets


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> dibs on the buckets


The thing with the buckets is that I will need to swap to stock heated seats. So you would need to be pretty local to do the swap, granted I drove to Vegas to swap my seats when I got them haha.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

SoSoA3 said:


> The thing with the buckets is that I will need to swap to stock heated seats. So you would need to be pretty local to do the swap, granted I drove to Vegas to swap my seats when I got them haha.


So I know the history of these seats as they were RS4 shipped by my friend Nate on audsportnet to Mike who gave them to Sean and now you have them and BTW TP unfortunately had to sit in the drivers seat before giving them to Sean. Did you swap the newer bladders in? So I have non heated sport seats for a potential swap and live in Norcal


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Tcardio said:


> So I know the history of these seats as they were RS4 shipped by my friend Nate on audsportnet to Mike who gave them to Sean and now you have them and BTW TP unfortunately had to sit in the drivers seat before giving them to Sean. Did you swap the newer bladders in? So I have non heated sport seats for a potential swap and live in Norcal


Haha yeah I didn't realize they went through so many different owners but yes I got them from Sean. The bladder in the passenger seat is the one from my old seat, so that would need to be swapped out also. The seats are still in great condition, I get them cleaned and conditioned every 6 months through my detailer. I even had my detailer polish that black backs of the seats as they were all scratched up prolly from the shipping from the UK.

I'll post up some current pics of them soon.


----------

